# Delete Thread



## Mingus (Jan 19, 2017)

.............................


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 19, 2017)

The same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 19, 2017)

...............................


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 19, 2017)

Someone also mentioned it in another thread (can't remember which one)


----------



## Mingus (Jan 19, 2017)

.................................


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 19, 2017)

@jancan7 She's having the same issue.


----------



## soulfusion (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes. This site is hosed.  



Mingus said:


> I've tried 3 different browsers on my computer, and in each one of them, the reply box has disappeared. I've tried disabling browser extensions and everything. I've had to resort to using my tablet t o post anything. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mingus (Jan 19, 2017)

...........................


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 19, 2017)

On my phone, and I used the reply box. I guess the problem is with desktops/laptops?


----------



## Mingus (Jan 19, 2017)

.............................


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, it's the platform. I have no problems on my phone but I have problems on the computer.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2017)

Same. I disabled the Adblock in case that was the problem but nope


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 20, 2017)

Same here. I'm posting from my phone because I can't get the reply box on my computer.

Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

............................


----------



## BonBon (Jan 20, 2017)

Me too -_-


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 20, 2017)

A temporary fix: Download a "user agent switcher" to install and set it to an Android phone function. The one for Firefox is HTC OneX.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

............................................


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Obviously, I would prefer to have the website just fixed, but this definitely works in the mean time.


It is a bit unnerving for me to see mobile sites on my humongous monitor, LOL.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

................................


----------



## Lucie (Jan 20, 2017)

I cannot see what people are replying to the posts they quoted.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

............................


----------



## Lucie (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> If you mean that people are quoting you and you can't see what they quoted, it may be that they deleted what they actually quoted. Before I installed that switcher extension, I would quote a post and then edit it. For whatever reason, you can't actually add a reply to a quote until you've already posted it. Sometimes the quote would include the message that I actually quoted, and sometimes I would just grab the closest post and edit out the original quote, because I was just looking for a way to reply, since the reply box is not working right now.
> 
> Is that what you're referring to?



No, other people respond to a post and then I all see is the quote.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

.....................................


----------



## Lucie (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Yeah, that's because they post the quote in order to edit the post. So, you have to quote someone just to get a box that you can edit. So, they post, and then they probably spend a minute typing out what they actually want to post. If you refresh the page, you'll sometimes see that the quote is completely gone, or they've added a response to the quote. In the mean time, you're just looking at the quote, because they're still editing the post.



Ah okay, thank you!


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

.............................


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> I've tried 3 different browsers on my computer, and in each one of them, the reply box has disappeared. I've tried disabling browser extensions and everything. I've had to resort to using my tablet t o post anything. Is anyone else experiencing this?



I was yesterday on my desk top, today on my cell seems to be okay.


----------



## missjones (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't post when I use FireFox


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

..............................


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 20, 2017)

Is everyone else still seeing the posts really far down in the reply box?


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 20, 2017)

This is the only thread that has a reply box


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

...............................


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Mmm...not sure what that means. The reply box was completely nonexistent for me until I started using the user agent switcher extension.
> 
> 
> That's so weird.



It worked right after i posted this, which is also weird.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 20, 2017)

this is what all the posts look like for me since last night. I'm on safari.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 20, 2017)

Ladies,

Please clear your browser's cache and try to log in again to the forum.

The software from one of the vendors we use for caching and speeding up the forum is interfering with the latest version of the software. An error happens behind the scenes and therefore this quick box does not appear.

I had the same issue as you had so @Zuleika was kind enough to post some updates.

Sorry for taking this long to fix this. I had to contact the vendor after more than a day of troubleshooting.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

....................................


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

.............................


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 20, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> this is what all the posts look like for me since last night. I'm on safari.
> 
> View attachment 386383



I am having this same issue on my iPad.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

.............................


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jan 20, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Have you tried what @dimopoulos suggested and cleared the cache in your browser? The issue seems to be cleared up, but you might continue to get the same screen errors until you clear your cache.





Mingus said:


> Have you tried what @dimopoulos suggested and cleared the cache in your browser? The issue seems to be cleared up, but you might continue to get the same screen errors until you clear your cache.



Yup, I tried it and it's still the same as before.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried resetting and it hasn't resolved it.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 20, 2017)

................................


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks @Mingus yeah let me give firefox a try

eta: works fine on Firefox...


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 20, 2017)

It is working again for me on Firefox.


----------



## missjones (Jan 21, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Is that when you're on your laptop or desktop? It appears to be a platform issue. People aren't having any problems on mobile devices but are on laptops and desktops.


Laptop, but it's fixed now.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 21, 2017)

Posts look weird for me too. I'm at my iPad.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 21, 2017)

...............................


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 21, 2017)

Mingus said:


> Yeah, there appears to be some special issue going on with the Safari browser. You may want to try switching to another browser for the time being. People using iOS devices seem to be doing okay with Firefox.


I should, but I don't want to lol.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 21, 2017)

FlowerHair said:


> I should, but I don't want to lol.


 i felt that way too. Actually I aws originally using Firefox but switched to Safari just for lhcf because i was having issues months ago.  Now Firefox works fine. Just make the switch .


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm having the same issue using Safari on my iMac:

I've cleared my cache ...  nothing.
Switched to the Firefox browser ...  still nothing.
Tried it in the Google Chrome browser ...  bingo!!
So Google Chrome is working for me ... at least on my iMac.  As for my Google tablet, it's fine.

Now my iPad is a different story.  I can't get any of my browsers to show the site correctly on my iPad.


----------



## Mingus (Jan 22, 2017)

...............................


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 23, 2017)

I didn't clear anything, I think my job did (they reboot and clear everything each weekend,) either way, I can reply normally again using Chrome.


----------

